# SMELLS! What do you like on yourselves or your BHM/FFA?



## occowboysfan94 (May 31, 2009)

Ok in a community of BHM/FFA where attraction is more based on looks/size/personality where does smell rate?

I must admit that a woman that smells good is very attractive trait. So a question to everybody what is your favorite smell on a FFA/BHM? Also what do you use as a smell (perfume, body spray, pheremones, nothing, etc....)

Me: I use Desire by Dunhill & Cool Water

On Woman: I love the smell of vanilla, lavender and jasmine


----------



## Esther (May 31, 2009)

On men I just love Old Spice. I know that's kind of cliche, but the smell is so classic!

I personally like to wear anything that smells like it could be eaten. J-Lo's 'Lux' is really fruity, I wear it a lot. Nina Ricci's 'Nina' is nice too; it has notes of apple. Lolita Lempicka's 'L' actually smells like a dessert, it has a lot of orange, cinnamon and vanilla... mmm.

If a cologne or perfume has even a hint of baby powder in it, I could just puke.


----------



## StarWitness (May 31, 2009)

I had a BHM FWB who used Old Spice... love that smell. I know a lot of women find it a turnoff because their dads used it, but mine never has. 

As far as what scent I wear... currently Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath and Body Works, but I'm not married to it. It's a nice smell, but it's not really "me," you know?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jun 1, 2009)

I use L.A.M.B by Gwen Stefani, but I didn't know you weren't supposed to keep it in the bathroom so I think I ruined the scent now. But on a guy, I used to love a scent called Navigator but they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 1, 2009)

Cuddly guys wearing Curve make me weak in the knees :wubu:


----------



## Hole (Jun 1, 2009)

Nothing beats the natural scent. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

I stick with sweeter smelling colognes, like Burbury, Polo Black, Aqua D'Gio.

On a women . . . good question, Stella? I don't know, clean is usually a good smell.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

Hole said:


> Nothing beats the natural scent. :wubu:



I had a girlfriend who used to say "I like the way your skin smells."

I would always ask her "you mean my lotion/cologne/soap?" and she'd say no, it was a distinct smell that I had and she liked it. 

I read somewhere that when you really love someone you can smell them, as in their pheromones or the "scent." I don't know what the validity of that is, but I found it interesting.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 1, 2009)

Truth told I don't like to have a smell. I use the white roll-on. 

Same on women. If they need to have a scent, give me classic one-note scents that can go on a shampoo or candle label. Vanilla, cinnamon, those are great. Then there's the gimmicky "flavor" scents. I'm cool if you smell like cherry, grape, bubblegum, or cotton candy, and I guess vanilla and cinnamon fall there too. 

I just don't like the idea of multi-hundred dollar "essences" that don't really smell that amazing in the first place. As long as you don't smell like crap, I could care less.


----------



## persimmon (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a girl and I use original scent Old Spice deodorant, and occasionally the aftershave, although not after shaving.


I love the smell of the boy's head-grease. Sometimes I just stick my nose up in his hairline and snuffle like a doggie. Yay MHC differences!


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 1, 2009)

you can never go wrong with the natural 7 machos scent




Hole said:


> Nothing beats the natural scent. :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 1, 2009)

I like PINK from vicky's it smells like strippers and my sheets when i was in my 20's


----------



## warwagon86 (Jun 1, 2009)

I use Acqua Di Gio & Prada for men however i love the smell of Anna Sui Flight Of Fancy on a woman. And im partial to CK Euphoria on a lady too :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I wear Armani Attitude. I kinna like the natural smell of arm pits so dont always use deodorant, unless its really hot and i use a scentless roll-on. I also shower every day and like to use tea-tree and mint shower gel cause its zinggi! I think i smell pretty good! lmao


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 1, 2009)

I wear Polo Black right now.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love bath & body works lotions. The fragrance lasts for a very long time, and makes my skin feel soft & smooth. My favorite is warm vanilla sugar, but I also use cherry blossom and brown sugar & fig. 

I seldom wear perfume, but when I do, I use Claiborne. Light, floral.


----------



## Melian (Jun 1, 2009)

My man has had this bottle of Rising Sun forever....it cost $15 or so, five years ago and has been discontinued. I LOVE that stuff on him and he loves it too...so when he runs out he is fucked. Haha.

On myself, I usually use this body spray that smells like vanilla cupcakes. It makes him want to eat me. Er.....


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a very poor sense of smell due to chronic congestion, and my wife and I both have allergies that trigger off of a lot of scents* So neither of us use anything beyond something light in our deodorant or soaps (and we try to avoid fragrances in soaps and shampoos as well). So I guess my favorite scent is recently cleaned woman that has just achieved a slight glow from activity. Although if I could get a cologne that smelled like freshly ground coffee, I think it might work for my wife 

* speaking of which a brief rant: department stores, I would loathe you a lot less if you did not make me run a gauntlet of sniffle and sneeze inducing, eye-watering, perfume scents every time I go through your main entrances. And stores that are remotely crafty, if you didnt reek of sinus-clogging potpourri Id shop in you as something other than an absolute last resort.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of intense scents - and I can't use them anyway, because I work around patients undergoing chemo and bone marrow transplants, and they're really supersensitive to smells. Nobody in our building is supposed to use perfume or anything. I use old spice pure sport deodorant (yeah yeah, I wear man deodorant - it's way better than the "my armpits smell like FLOWERS!" that girl deodorants use), and I have a dove cherry blossom & almond body wash that is pleasant without being overwhelming - you have to be pretty close to smell it. No perfume or cologne for me!


----------



## Esther (Jun 1, 2009)

edx said:


> * speaking of which a brief rant: department stores, I would loathe you a lot less if you did not make me run a gauntlet of sniffle and sneeze inducing, eye-watering, perfume scents every time I go through your main entrances. And stores that are remotely crafty, if you didnt reek of sinus-clogging potpourri Id shop in you as something other than an absolute last resort.




I take issue with that kind of thing, too. Usually employees who work in retail are not supposed to wear any cologne or perfume to their workplace at all because it might set off an allergic reaction with a customer... so I don't understand why perfume counters aren't sectioned off more often in department stores. If you can't wear cologne in the lawnmower section why can it be sprayed all over the rest of the store?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2009)

I mostly wear Gap Dream in the summer but I alternate with anything coconut smelling. In the fall/winter it's Spellbound by Estee Lauder.

I like men who layer their scent so it's subtle. It's kind of hot when you smell a hint of Obsession where you least expected it.  When it's subtle and layered it smells much more delicious. I can't stand a strong scent on anyone.


(+ I love love love Dolce & Gabbana for men, to get specific)


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 1, 2009)

I love to spritz Ralph Lauren's Blue (summer), Lacoste's Pour Femme (fall winter), Kenneth Cole's Black (winter spring) , and the newest one that has caught me is Elizabeth Arden's 5th Avenue. Plus i love their lotions as well.

For a while i found a scent from Victoria's Secret that totally got me. It was in the bottle that purred but they dont make it anymore

On men I like Old Spice, Burberry, Ralph Lauren..well it really depends on the guy and his body chemistry. On certain people scent just gets totally absorbed, others ...it just doesnt mix so well with their body chemistry, and for a certain few...it just doesn't matter because everything smells great on them.:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wear cologne occasionally. I like Davidoff's "Good Life". Most women seem to like it. I like it because it wears well over the course of a day. It starts out smelling a little too floral for my tastes, but mellows to a sandalwood and amber smell.

My general rule is that nobody should be able to smell my cologne unless they are about a foot away from me. 

I hate it when people douse themselves in sent. The HR lady where I work literally bathes in Victoria Secret's Vanilla Lace. You can actually track her movements through the building by following the pale gray miasma of candied stink she leaves behind.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 2, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> I hate it when people douse themselves in sent. The HR lady where I work literally bathes in Victoria Secret's Vanilla Lace. *You can actually track her movements through the building by following the pale gray miasma of candied stink she leaves behind.*



HAHAHAHAHA hilarious.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 2, 2009)

When I go out I use Armani Code or Ralph Lauren Blue. After a shower and when I am about to got to bed I use this set of body lotion and perfume that smells like Lemon Sugar cookies. A little tart and very sweet. 

On a man I love Irish Spring soap, it turn me on. Even though cologne also makes me weak on the knees.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2009)

My fave on a guy is Polo black as long as it blends with his personal scent.My guy smells great in it.Years ago Old Spice made a lime scent that was awesome.
Me I love Opium for an evening out but for daytime I love anything vanilla or fruity smelling.
Oh hell I love lots of the high priced stuff too just can't see spending $150.00 for and ounce of smell good!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally, i like my women to smell of cakes! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*I like Sake by fresh on me.....on him....MANLY STUFF...an although I am partial to men that work with their hands, I am a snob about colognes, and AXE does NOT COUNT as one...or old spice..I LIKE some pricey aromas....

there is something extremely hot to me about a man, that takes pride in this category,and wears something incredible.............

TURN ON*


----------



## SanDiega (Jun 4, 2009)

Smell makes a huge difference to me. Bad odor can be a deal breaker. I dont usually care what scent the man is wearing, as long as he is wearing one.

As for myself, perfume is the only item that I always buy designer on, right now its Big Apple by DKNY


----------



## vavolff (Jun 4, 2009)

For me, I have three choices:
1. Man by Versace
2. Very Sexy for Him by Victoria Secrets (it rocks! trust me!)
3. Romance Silver by Ralph Lauren

As far as the ladies something light or fruity ... like lotions and I agree ... Vanilla is the best smell on a woman hands down!


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jun 7, 2009)

I like Axe and Old Spice on a guy. The scent just smells so fresh to me... and I don't know very many colognes or scents for a guy! 


I generally use either Black Amethyst or Vanilla Frosting lotion/perfume both from Bath & Body Works. I either want to smell sexy or tasty. :happy:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 8, 2009)

My all time fave on an a guy is *"BOSS - Energise".*

I´ve been wearing *"Philosophy - Baby Grace"* for ages. And I have no intention to ever change it! Its just "my" smell.

And I agree: Whatever Perfume it is, it has to be layered slightly on a guy. If it is too strong I can barely fight the urge to escape.

And I also have 2 I absolutely HATE on men, couse they are sooo sweet, they just make me SICK:
1. Joop (the RED one)
2. Roma Uomo (Laura Biagotti)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> When I go out I use Armani Code or Ralph Lauren Blue. After a shower and when I am about to got to bed I use this set of body lotion and perfume that smells like Lemon Sugar cookies. A little tart and very sweet.
> 
> On a man I love Irish Spring soap, it turn me on. Even though cologne also makes me weak on the knees.



The floral Armani Code or the other one? cuz there's two.
I personally like the floral Armani Code, it's on my list of next perfumes to buy.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> Smell makes a huge difference to me. Bad odor can be a deal breaker. I dont usually care what scent the man is wearing, as long as he is wearing one.
> 
> As for myself, perfume is the only item that I always buy designer on, right now its Big Apple by DKNY




I want Big Apple by DKNY too!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 13, 2009)

i don't wear perfume much since i work in an office and they frown on perfume since there are so many people in a set amount of space...but when i go out i wear Rapture by Victoria Secret. 

A guy who smells good is a major plus. I don't really have a preference, as long as it is not overwhelming.


----------



## BMOC (Jun 14, 2009)

I have about two dozen bottles of cologne and scented lotions and oils but when I can't make up my mind, I always seem to return to the classic: Old Spice. It was good enough for dad and I still use it today. 

For soap, I use Life Buoy, Coast, Safeguard or Irish Spring.

I'm not picky about women's perfumes as long as she smells good and the scent isn't too overbearing or trying to cover up some funk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

Polo, Canoe, Chaps and Cool Water are some cologne scents I like on men.

However, my favorite is always the natural smell some men emit. I cannot explain it and it's not all men....just certain ones. They definitely get my attention.....


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Polo, Canoe, Chaps and Cool Water are some cologne scents I like on men.
> 
> However, my favorite is always the natural smell some men emit. I cannot explain it and it's not all men....just certain ones. They definitely get my attention.....


ahhh yes..the smell of spunk, lies and engine oil...
hahaha.. only joking boyo's..


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jun 15, 2009)

Ha...um I'm pretty low maintenece. I use this spray from Charlotte Russe called Refuge...I've used it forever, whenever a friend goes on a date and smell it on their girl they're like "you smell like audi" haha

And on a guy? I prefer a natural smell...as long as its not overpowering aromas of axe or tag....any scent that is overwhelming turns me away....like when u walk past an abercrombie and bitch and the stench makes u nearly faint.

BUTTTTTTTT....two colognes that I do fancy are Aqua di Gio and Victoria's Secret Very Sexy for Him.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 15, 2009)

I wear Bulgari's 'Black'.

A certain someone is hinting that (While she loves it, and it is a new scent to her...), she's all about Este Lauder's Pleasures for Men. Maybe I'll get another Cologne...


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool Water for men... ahhhhhhhhh, that smell is scrumptious!!!!!

As for me, I have many perfumes but my absoluteeeeee favorite and most used scent is Alfred Sung's "Shi"


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I wear Bulgari's 'Black'.
> 
> A certain someone is hinting that (While she loves it, and it is a new scent to her...), she's all about Este Lauder's Pleasures for Men. Maybe I'll get another Cologne...




Why are you so elusive about your girlfriend? It's kind of weird. Haha.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Why are you so elusive about your girlfriend? It's kind of weird. Haha.


hmm.. do YOU like Bulgari's Black??
Puts on miss marple hat and licks nib of pencil to take down clues....


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh actually.. you are kinna far away geographically..i realise..


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh actually.. you are kinna far away geographically..i realise..




Haha. Yes, not me.


----------



## powderfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I rarely wear cologne, I've had the same bottle of Aqua di Gio for around 2 years and it's less than half gone, I normally rock classic Old Spice as deodorant and end up smelling like cheap beers and smokes by the end of any given night.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, what I've liked on a woman (or at least liked enough to take notice, lol): that cherry blossom and the coconut lime verbena stuff from bath and body works, Victoria's Secret's Very Sexy (apparently the original, she said they changed the scent at some point and she only wears the original), and Herbal Essence's shampoo or conditioner (I'm not sure which one it was, but I know she uses the color treated one now, it's nice, but whatever she used to use was the one I really liked). That's all I can think of right now. They don't make a perfume that smells like Jameson, do they? Lol, j/k.

As for me, I hate the smell of cologne. Sorry to any of the ladies that like it, but I can't stand it, and I'm the one wearing it, so no thank you. I'm actually kind of picky with what I like, I mean I won't even get deodorant if it wasn't a scent I could tolerate. And what's worse, the deodorant I use (Old Spice Red Zone) keeps discontinuing the ones I like!! I first was using the one called Glacial Falls. That went away, then I used Showtime and that's gone now too (though I did see a few of them in the store last week, so there may be hope yet). Now I use the new Swagger one. Definitely not my favorite of the three, but tolerable. So there's that and I guess fabric softener, that's it for me. Though I guess my natural smell is good enough, because one time, this girl told me that she liked the way I smelled. The thing is that was one of those days that I was out so late the night before that I never made it home for a shower (plus I was hanging out with my friends in NY, and I didn't feel like driving all the way back to NJ to change or whatever). She said I smelled like I was outside working on my car all day, a real manly smell. So yeah. That's it.


----------



## Fat Nat (Jul 2, 2009)

I dated this guy once that wore Issy Miyake, which is a very distinctive scent. On our first date he wore WAY too much of it and I found that getting too near to him made me feel slightly nauseous because of the intensity of the fragrance haha. The second time he eased off on it and it actually smelled quite good, although curiously now whenever I'm around someone else that's wearing it all I can think about is him, even though we're not dating anymore. *sigh*


----------



## Specter (Jul 5, 2009)

I love that fruity/sweet smell of those Victoria Secret sprays and perfumes, like when a girl smells like a stripper(Yes, strippers smell sweet, isn't it awesome!)...I fucking LOVE it! My friends girlfriend wore something like it the first time I met her and I couldn't stop smelling her, she smelled SOOOOOOO fucking good! lol:wubu::eat2:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> However, my favorite is always the natural smell some men emit. I cannot explain it and it's not all men....just certain ones. They definitely get my attention.....



ITA. My ex-husband had a smell like that...sounds weird, but I loved to bury my nose in his armpit when we used to snuggle. He just had this manly smell that got my motor revving. 

For actual bottled scents, I like "Happy for Men" and "Cool Water"... and my last love wore Axe Phoenix, which smelled awesome on him and I still can't smell that stuff without getting choked up. 

For myself, my signature scents are "Ici" and "Happy to Be" (which they stopped making so my last bottle is lasting me a LOOOONG time!). I also like "Happy in Bloom" but I don't know what it would smell like ON me, you know? Some smells are awesome from the bottle, but mixed with certain body chemistry, they stink lol.


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 11, 2009)

One of my exes wore JOOP!, everytime I smell that scent I get all naughty minded and my heart starts racing. Damn you pavlov and your conditioned response!!!

I personally wear Aqua Di Gio, Eternity, Burberry for special occasions, and axe sprays for daily wear, I swear I'm a friggin axe junkie but I have a weird thing for smelling good, and the women at work sniffing me and telling me "mmm, you always smell so yummy!" while rubbing my bald head doesn't hurt lol.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Jul 14, 2009)

for me: Burberry is awesome

for her: call me crazy but Tribe is so awesome. I can't help it. I was madly in love with a girl that was laced with the stuff in the 90's and I can't get away from it. It's pure magic. I even bought a bottle on eBay so I could smell it, and damn is that stuff expensive now lol.


----------



## swike77 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a sucker for coffee/choc scents as long as they aren't too sweet. I adore Mugler Pure Coffee - ideal for cosy winter days in, and you can't beat a bit of Rochas man on a balmy summer evening.

For every day wear I tend to wear something citrusy and manly like Guerlain's vetiver, especially now I'm a little older and gravitating away from youthful scents like a*men and Le Male.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 25, 2009)

I discovered a new scent that I LOVE...for myself...It's Bath and Body Works "Black Amethyst". It's kinda musky/earthy/floral...very nice!!


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 25, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> The floral Armani Code or the other one? cuz there's two.
> I personally like the floral Armani Code, it's on my list of next perfumes to buy.



I mean the one that has citrus and ginger


----------



## Horseman (Aug 26, 2009)

For me, describing my favorite scent for a woman is a little like being asked to define pornography.

I'm not sure I can describe the most alluring scents in words. But I know 'em when I get a whiff of 'em.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 28, 2009)

I like wearing Old Spice


----------



## california_august (Aug 28, 2009)

Old spice deodorant and bodywash. I have some expensive colognes but I prefer the old spice. I don't know what the gf wears, but she always smells good so I don't really care.


----------



## katorade (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a sucker for a guy that wears either Old Spice or Joop. They're sort of "old guy", but I think that's what I like about them. It's like the smell of someone very established, confident and warm-hearted. It must have something to do with my childhood and being carried around on my dad's shoulders, or sitting on my grandpa's lap and smelling the mix of Old Spice and pipe tobacco. World's best smell.

I also like Kenneth Cole Black and some of the older sents from L'Occitane that are now discontinued. I'll have to get in and smell their new ones. I prefer the sweet, woodsy, spicy smells to the citrusy, oceany fresh smells on men.

As for what I wear, there's a few. I layer L'Occitane's Eau de Miel gentle water with either Elizabeth W's Vetiver or Demeter's Wet Garden if I want to smell fresh and springy. Any time of year when I want to smell really feminine and pretty, I love Vera Wang (the original). In the winter I love L'Occitane's Amber, or Dolce & Gabbana (the original in the red box). I also really like layering them over Lush's Flying Fox shower gel, which is like a honey and jasmine scent.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Aug 28, 2009)

I've used CK Be for a long time.. Can't say its done me any good though lol.

I tried other ones, lots of them seem a bit to femanine.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 29, 2009)

I use Black Raspberry and Vanilla and Sunripened Raspberry from Bath and Bodyworks. 

On boys, Polo Blue makes me weak at the knees. One of my guy friends wore it, and I used to trial after him a little in the halls at school (even if he was headed in the opposite direction). When we were at his house, I doused the inside of my purse with it 

Most of the Axe sprays do it, too, as lame as that is. Still, walking through a veritable cloud of it like back in high school was disgusting. 

Ummm I have the habit of sniffing deodorants at Walmart/Walgreens, so a couple of the Old Spice scents are nice (when they don't remind me of my dad's cologne--not Old Spice). 

Stetson is nice, too.

I'm really nose-oriented, so strong scents tend to make me sick. Especially a huge mixture of them. Walking through aisles of candles, air fresheners, etc makes me nauseous, sneeze, and get a headache.


----------



## iamzerokos (Aug 31, 2009)

I weare Axe Lab alot, women seem to like it alot, I get a lot of compliments on it. Women really do seem to dig the smell of axe, LOL.


----------

